

A Detailed Instagram Marketing Guide - vinnybhaskar
http://luizcentenaro.com/instagram-marketing-guide/

======
barce
I liked how you showed how your Instagram bio shows up on search. That was the
most useful part for me. What big data companies would you work with to better
market your Instagram?

